# Dave Weckl playing the grooviest 7/8 you'll ever hear... (Island Magic)



## Seedawakener (Jan 13, 2010)

We're actually playing this song in our fusion band. Such a fantastic composition and great drum playing by Weckl... Enjoy!

Our live version of the song: http://www.myspace.com/ianeiderbo


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice 80's porn Music by the way.
On a more serious note, is this a Chick corea tune..... This guy is God!


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 18, 2010)

that is a sick 7/8 groove. song aint bad, but a tad to much synth for me, and I tend to like jazz with some synth (weather report)


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 20, 2010)

Zami77 said:


> that is a sick 7/8 groove. song aint bad, but a tad to much synth for me, and I tend to like jazz with some synth (weather report)



Haha, it's pretty much only synth! Jay Oliver programmed most of the album with synthesizers. I even believe the bass is programmed!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2010)

Good stuff! Seems like we'll be playing Weckl Band's "Designer Stubble" on our drummer's final exam concert this spring, hopefully with Björn on the Saxomaphone


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 4, 2010)

i'd love to find some midi transcriptions of these.... anyone know where i might find them?


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 9, 2010)

Alex-D33 said:


> Nice 80's porn Music by the way.


Exactly! Haha that's the first thing that comes to my mind whenever I hear 80's music though 

I've just recently got into fusion. Been listening to Chick Korea a lot. And I know Dave from that band. He's really great! And that is a nice 7/8!


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 9, 2010)

Heeboja said:


> Exactly! Haha that's the first thing that comes to my mind whenever I hear 80's music though
> 
> I've just recently got into fusion. Been listening to Chick Korea a lot. And I know Dave from that band. He's really great! And that is a nice 7/8!



Chick Corea is probably one of the best musicians overall that's ever grazed the face of this earth. Just perfect in every musical aspect. 

I LOVE the first album by Chick Corea Elektric band, especially "city gate"/"rumble" and "King Cockroach"! We're gonna play City gate/rumble in april with our fusion band. It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 9, 2010)

Seedawakener said:


> Chick Corea is probably one of the best musicians overall that's ever grazed the face of this earth. Just perfect in every musical aspect.
> 
> I LOVE the first album by Chick Corea Elektric band, especially "city gate"/"rumble" and "King Cockroach"! We're gonna play City gate/rumble in april with our fusion band. It's gonna be awesome!


Rumble reminds me of DT's Erotomania. I like both songs 

Edit: Well actually it's the other way round. I heard Erotomania first though. 
Been playing Spain recently. It's a funky song.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely amazing song, Chick Corea is the man.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 10, 2010)

*Dave Weckl was always a beast. The solo half way through is sweet! I always sucked at playing tradition grip with my left hand.*


----------



## Deadseen (Mar 10, 2010)

That was actually pleasant to listen to.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 10, 2010)

This guy is just a phenomenal drummer, like just the amount of feel involved here. Yeah the drum patterns are cool, but come on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I was half that good at ANYTHING


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 10, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> This guy is just a phenomenal drummer, like just the amount of feel involved here. Yeah the drum patterns are cool, but come on.



Yeah, there's really nothing to complain about. Some think he tends to over play but I definately don't think that's the case. At least not on these recordings. One of the most professional, groovy and musical drummers out there. He's not a legend for no reason!

Oh, and guys! Please check this out and leave a comment: 
Ian Eiderbo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Listen to Island Magic! It is a recording of our fusion band playing this song live about a month ago! The drummer does a phenomenal job, mind he's only 17 years old!


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 2, 2010)

Imagine the Meshuggah guys headbanging at 00:31.


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (May 17, 2010)

"Lucky Seven" ("Lucky 7"?) is a better song. Slower and funkier. I think it's off of Weckl's "Synergy" album, which is awesome start to finish. Buzz Feiten plays some mean geetaring.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice drumming, but the main problem I have with '80s fusion is that the vast majority of it, save Tribal Tech, veers into Weather Channel music territory.


----------

